# Gallahaan Trail Oppenhausen



## cervus-elaphus (25. August 2012)

hat jemand erfahrung mit dem marathon? klingt interessant, aber ich kann nicht erkennen, wieviele Teilnehmer auf welcher Strecke gemeldet sind. Welche ist die meist genutzte?


----------



## freak13 (25. August 2012)

hier gibts die meldeliste.
http://coderesearch.com/sts/services/info/20200/260

ich wohne zwar im nachbardorf, kenne aber die genaue strecke nicht. generell gibts hier viele schöne trails, so das der marathon bestimmt gut ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (26. August 2012)

Bin mal vor vier oder fünf Jahren mitgefahren und fand die Strecke damals angenehm trail-würzig sowohl rauf wie runter. Die Veranstaltung war gut organisiert und hatte eine familiäre Atmosphäre. Überlege, dort dieses Jahr auch noch einen Saisonabschluss zu fahren.

Mein persönliches Highlight war, dass ich bei der Zieldurchfahrt als Siegerin der Damenklasse begrüßt wurde, was mit meiner Haarlänge zusammen hing. So hab ich auch mal Siegerjubel genießen dürfen , obwohl der Fehler bereits wenige Meter nach der Ziellinie bemerkt wurde.


----------



## cervus-elaphus (26. August 2012)

Da hätte ich mir das Preisgeld aber auch noch abgeholt.


----------



## schoeppi (29. August 2012)

Ich bin vergangenes Jahr die Mittelstrecke gefahren, und das bei teilweise Regen unterwegs bzw. ordentlich davor.
Das Ganze war also ein recht schlammige Angelegenheit.
Obwohl der Marathon, für meine Verhältnisse, mit 1200Hm auf 43km an der Grenze ist dessen was ich mir im Rennen zutraue war ich überrascht wie gut ich klar kam.
Besonders unter den eigentlich schlechten Bedingungen.

Das liegt zum einen am Profil der Strecke, immer schöne abwechselnd, zum anderen an der Strecke selbst.
Die Abfahrten sind schlicht geil, zu gerne hätte ich sie im trockenen Gefahren.
Schön schnell und nicht zu schwierig/gefährlich.

Gut organisiert ist das Ganze auch, ich kanns nur empfehlen.

Auch dieses Jahr wäre ich gerne wieder gestartet, aber leider gibts eine Terminüberschneidung.


----------



## cervus-elaphus (29. August 2012)

hab mich gerade angemeldet, werde das ganze mal probieren.


----------



## cervus-elaphus (2. September 2012)

Bilder vom Gallahaan? Bitte posten.


----------



## zett78 (3. September 2012)

Habe auf der Langstrecke nicht einen Fotografen gesehen!


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (3. September 2012)

Auf der kurzen auch nicht. Ein bisschen schade! 
Habe nur ein paar wenige Handybilder vom Treiben auf dem Platz...


----------



## peacher (3. September 2012)

Super Veranstaltung! Ich finde, dass der Gallahaan-Marathon einer der schönsten Marathons in Deutschland ist. Sehr flowige Strecke mit einigen klasse Singletrails und das Ganze über ein schön ausgewogenes Höhenprofil verteilt.
Top organisiert, Transponderzeitmessung mit Nettofahrzeit, bestes Wetter, nette Leute, was will man mehr.
Freu mich schon auf's nächste Jahr.


----------



## zett78 (3. September 2012)

peacher schrieb:


> was will man mehr.



Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cervus-elaphus (5. September 2012)

hi, sag ich auch.
 perfect ****ing bike race. 
super ausgeschildert, super markiert, nette, aufmerksame posten, tolle trails, noch tollere downhills. und die spitze sehr schnell. ein lob an die vielen helfer und den veranstalter. komme nächstes jahr wieder, reise aus dem saarland an,  bring noch mehr leute mit. es gibt wirklich keinen kritikpunkt, sogar die nudeln waren top.

aber Leute, stellt eure handybilder ein, auf gehts.


----------



## lonleyrider (8. Dezember 2012)

Wird es 2013 wieder diese Veranstaltung geben?


----------



## Mierza (8. Dezember 2012)

Das Rennen findet laut BDR-Kalender vorraussichtlich am 01. September statt.


----------



## lonleyrider (8. Dezember 2012)

Danke!


----------

